# What kind of Boots do you recommend?



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a set of shoes/boots for Max for the summer so that he can camp and hike with us.
Do any of you use a brand that you like?
I am leaning toward some that wrap up the leg, to keep them from slipping off, like the ones at this site: www.neopaws.com...if anyone has these what do you think?
Just looking for some suggestions 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I camp and hike with my boys in the summer but they've never had any boots.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you tried without them? How bad will the terrain be? I've only heard of boots for the cold, and even then the dogs are ok...

Sorry I'm no help!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Me too I thought the boots were for snow so their toes don't freeze. Do they need boots for the woods?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use them in the winter when I travel to dog shows. If the place is snow packed they help keep the feet from getting cuts when they run. I have never needed them for hiking but I guess it wouldn't hurt to be prepared. If you do get them get ones that tie high in the leg like you described, they stay on better.

You will also need to have your dog get use to them, mine always act like abused dogs when the boots first gone on. lol
Tempest has been known to fall on her side and act dead! LMAO


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I use them in the winter when I travel to dog shows. If the place is snow packed they help keep the feet from getting cuts when they run. I have never needed them for hiking but I guess it wouldn't hurt to be prepared. If you do get them get ones that tie high in the leg like you described, they stay on better.
> 
> You will also need to have your dog get use to them, mine always act like abused dogs when the boots first gone on. lol
> Tempest has been known to fall on her side and act dead! LMAO


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Tempest is so silly that would be a great pic lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the first time she did it I just about peed my pants! She is much better now but the first few times she fell over and looked like a dead fish!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> the first time she did it I just about peed my pants! She is much better now but the first few times she fell over and looked like a dead fish!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:too funny


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we use these all the time (peanut tears up his paw pads) he leaves them alone they stay one great and they have traction on the bottoms.
Bark'n Boots Grip Trex Dog Boots - all-terrain, all-condition, all-season paw wear - from Ruff Wear

oh and he can still walk normally. no high stepping


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

